# We certified!



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Greta passed NAPWDA certification in tracking and trailing! She is such a good girl! We plan to cert. in cadaver as well in May.I am so thrilled!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations. It's always fulfilling to have your work measured by someone else and have it meet the standards. good job.

DFrost


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your dog!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you all. I was nervous, since we don't have a group to really train with, this has been done on our own!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations :grin:


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Great job! Always good to get a certification test behind you, now you can have fun!


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

good job!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats! Shows dedication, focus and follow thru....


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

EMAT is next!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

julie allen said:


> Thank you all. I was nervous, since we don't have a group to really train with, this has been done on our own!




Excellent job!
Don't you have to be sponsored in order to take the NAPWDA test?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes we were sponsored by the Henry Co Sheriff dept. Most of the training that we do is with LE, since there are no SAR groups near us. LOL, they set up the narcotics and I set up cadaver, then con them into doing tracks for us.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Good job! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Good Job!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats !!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

There will be another seminar for cadaver this summer we plan on attending, and hopefully certify as well. I have really lucked up on this dog, she is just amazing! We have worked our butts off, lol, but she is a natural. I was surprised the trainers were so impressed with her! Thanks for all the support!


----------

